# shooting attitude



## danny (Aug 24, 2010)

wrong


----------



## danny (Aug 24, 2010)

correct


----------



## danny (Aug 24, 2010)

wrong


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

What type of fork tip and shooting style? I does make a difference. -- Tex


----------



## danny (Aug 24, 2010)

correct


----------



## danny (Aug 24, 2010)

wrong


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

danny said:


> correct


I always give mine a twist before release.


----------



## danny (Aug 24, 2010)

correct


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

danny said:


> correct


It is impossible for me to shoot Gangstah or sideways as is portrayed here as correct. I always obtain fork hits by this method.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Can you show correct upright shooting method?


----------



## danny (Aug 24, 2010)

how to aim the target

u will find urself attitude according to different shooting attitude in following the pics. 
then u will find red crossing where tube line and forkfar line crossing . 
meanwhile pls remember the upper and down tube must be in line(superposition).

u will see to hit where on the paper if use paper target ,5 ,10,15,20m far distance. 
later u will adjust aim crossing point on the fork regarding to different distance.

Tex Shooter ,here are some shooting styles of the fork in your hand.wish to give you some help.


----------



## danny (Aug 24, 2010)

dgui said:


> correct


It is impossible for me to shoot Gangstah or sideways as is portrayed here as correct. I always obtain fork hits by this method.
[/quote]

you always hits the fork, many reasons.
1) forkfar (the size between 2 ears) is too small.you must get one that is for handsize .
2) 2 side tube lenghth is not same after you pull out.cz your attitude look like this.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Dugi, I'm with u I hold the sling vertical, can't hit athing when horizontal. Works fine for me.
Philly


----------



## danny (Aug 24, 2010)

look like this when aiming.


----------



## Ken (Aug 1, 2010)

Danny, what is wrong with the guy's posture on the photo in Post No 8?


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Ken said:


> Danny, what is wrong with the guy's posture on the photo in Post No 8?


Nothing. He stated that was a correct stance.


----------



## redcard (Aug 26, 2010)

danny said:


> how to aim the target
> 
> u will find urself attitude according to different shooting attitude following the pics.
> then u will find red crossing where tube line and forkfar line crossing .
> ...


Danny, these pictures help a lot, thanks for posting


----------



## danny (Aug 24, 2010)

dgui said:


> correct


It is impossible for me to shoot Gangstah or sideways as is portrayed here as correct. I always obtain fork hits by this method.
[/quote]

It is same,just different aiming point on your fork when you shoot upright.


----------



## danny (Aug 24, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> What type of fork tip and shooting style? I does make a difference. -- Tex


look like this.


----------



## Ken (Aug 1, 2010)

sorry i meant to say whats wrong with the photo in post 6?


----------



## danny (Aug 24, 2010)

Ken said:


> sorry i meant to say whats wrong with the photo in post 6?


in post 6.he can not stand erectly due to strong tube pull,he tried to bow his body to pull out the tube.we must practise the low pull tube and flatband at the beginning.


----------



## danny (Aug 24, 2010)

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OOwSo_hqEvY

wish to give you some help.


----------



## danny (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

dgui said:


> It is impossible for me to shoot Gangstah or sideways as is portrayed here as correct. I always obtain fork hits by this method.


Just kinda shows how each person has to develop their own style. I can't hit anything holding the slingshot vertically, plus it just feels really weird and unnatural for me to hold that way. I shoot exactly the way Danny shows in this thread. It's the only way I can shoot.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

It's like he loads his slingshot on a spring....interesting. What dankung are you using, Danny? I wonder if Dan's Scallops is suited to this method?


----------



## danny (Aug 24, 2010)

mr.joel said:


> It's like he loads his slingshot on a spring....interesting. What dankung are you using, Danny? I wonder if Dan's Scallops is suited to this method?


normally i use chinese custom style for shooting,surely i also have ball-in-tube style,but i am not used to that style.cz it is just for lower pull tube with small ammo(6 ,7, 8mm steel ball)


----------

